# First time out on my jon boat. Freshie Snook.



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Last night, a couple of friends were here playing xbox. When one had the brilliant idea of taking the jon boat out today. I keep the boat all the way in the back yard and it's a pain to get it out to the front cause it has to be carried over one of my cars, and over my skiff. So I can't do it alone. We went ahead and carried it over everything at about 1 am, and loaded it into the bed of my truck. The idea was to wet test it cause I hadn't got the boat wet since I purchased it from forum member "snooknreds2".  Of course we brought rods along with us. Originally we were going to hook up my buddy's trolling motor to the back. But we stopped at another friends house, and his dad offered to loan us his 5hp merc so we took advantage of the opportunity. We headed to our "freshie tarpon" spot. We launched the boat and my buddy took it out for a small spin to make sure nothing was wrong with it. Once he got back, I jumped in and we were off. It was REALLY windy, so we decided to hit up the canals and stay out of the lake. We had my two tarpon rods, and one of my bass rods. After about 30 minutes of casting out Rapala X-raps with no luck, I decided to throw out a Culprit worm out on my bass rod. As soon as I cast, I see two bass several feet from the boat. I worked the worm right to them and the smaller one of the pair hit it. I set the hook and the fish was on. As I got it to the boat side, the bass went for a jump, and spit the hook. Our buddy(the one who's dad lent us the 5hp merc) kept calling us to pick him up at the house we launch at. So on the way there, we decide to troll the x-raps back to the house. Sure enough, as we were a couple houses away, I get a hit. I fight the fish thinking it's a bass until I get it boat side. It was a small snook. I took a couple pics, and released it successfully. We arrived at the house and took the boat back out of the water and headed to burger king for some food. Once we get back, we (all three of us) jumped back on the boat, and headed out. We were sure that we would continue to troll the x-raps. We make one lap around the lake. I got a massive strike, fished jumped once, but came off the hook. It was a much bigger Snook. I was really upset, but figured that it was just getting better. Half way around the second lap around the lake, I got another snook hit. But this one broke me off at my 50lb mono leader. So I lost my trolling lure of choice. I said screw this lets go to Walmart so I can buy another lure. I'm convinced that this specific color is the best for trolling in fresh water. I have boated 2 snook and a hand full of bass in a couple trips, and lost the biggest snook I have ever seen, and plenty of other snook on this color X-raps. So my buddy decided to pick one up himself. When we got back to the lake, we jumped back in the boat and made a few laps around the lake with no luck. The sun was starting to come down already, so we decided to post up in the mouth of the canal at the lake. I decided to put my rod down, and pick up the camera and video tape a bit. My friend casted out, and caught another small snook. After a few minutes, we decide to troll back to the house and call it a day. On the way back, my buddy hooked up on a bass. I then got a couple strikes on unknown stuff but couldn't get hook sets. I wish I could have landed a couple of the big ones, but it was fun nonetheless. After all, I rather catch a small snook than a large bass. 

Choice of X-raps that had performed best for trolling is "Hot Head".

My small snooklet....lol (lol don't mind my young ass shirt)

















My buddy's fish.










































I will upload the vids after I edit them all together and put it on youtube.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12WzUXXUzkg :


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't watch the video yet, but you guys did pretty good for all the time you spent messing around instead of fishing! ;D [smiley=1-beer.gif] Thanks for the tip on the x-rap.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Watched the vid, and nice catching!  However, that soundtrack hurt my brain... [smiley=doh1.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

that first pic looks like a young DJ LAZ


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Watched the vid, and nice catching!  However, that soundtrack hurt my brain... [smiley=doh1.gif]


Good job on the fishing and video. I think something was wrong with my speakers. 

But, it may just be me ....my date of birth is closer to the year 1900 than the year 2000.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Watched the vid, and nice catching!   However, that soundtrack hurt my brain... [smiley=doh1.gif]



The music is great!...lol Also supporting a local Miami band that is signed.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> The music is great!...lol Also supporting a local Miami band that is signed.


It's all good...to each his own.  Actually, there are parts of the song that aren't bad at all, mostly when that screaming guy shuts his trap. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish and vid. Soundtrack was a bit soft for me. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > The music is great!...lol Also supporting a local Miami band that is signed.
> 
> 
> It's all good...to each his own.   Actually, there are parts of the song that aren't bad at all, mostly when that screaming guy shuts his trap. ;D


What attracts me to that kind of music is how it changes from one second to another. It builds up and up till it can't go any more. Then, it switches back down to really mellow all of a sudden, to only work itself back up.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

cool nook, silverstein? how about The Acacia Strain my man ;D

if you like the progressive tempo changes Between The Buried and Me is the best in the industry right now, there also on the same record label as silverstein, Victory Records.


----------

